# Input on Northwave Legends?



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

hey everyone. ive been holding off getting some new boots until i find a new job but a deal popped up that i might have to take advantage of. i was all set to grab a pair of salomon dialogue wide, but a local store is selling off last years northwave legends for $99. i was just wondering what everyones opinions on the boots were?

ive tried on the dialogue wides and they fit awesome/super comfortable but retail price is around $300. im just curious how northwaves fit compared to salomon wides and if they are of similar quality/purpose. i have a fairly wide foot and narrow ankle...

i ride mainly backcountry powder and groomers and i prefer a mid to slightly stiffer boot.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know anything about the model you are thinking of buying, but I do think Northwaves are fucking excellent. I don't know what type of riding the Legends are made for, so you should goggle it. The pair I had have by far outlasted all pairs of boots I have owned. They were warm, comfortable and had a convenient highly functioning speed lacing system. It took well over one hundred days to pop the air packs. I paided about 80 for mine because they were sitting in shop for 2 years.

Mine were soft. The best boots ever!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd pair of Northwaves (none of them the Legend model). Very comfortable boot for me, very solid construction and good workmanship.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I love my Northwave boots. I have the Decade SL's from maybe 3 seasons ago and they are the best boots I've ever owned. Super comfortable, warm and have held up to the abuse I put on my gear better than any other brand. I also have a wide foot and I was close to buying the Salomon Dialogue wide's when I also found a sick deal on the Northwaves. Tried them and it was never a question. Don't buy them without getting your feet in them but if they fit properly don't hesitate to pull the trigger. They are made super well with quality materials.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have some Northwave Legends from last season and love them! They are the right amount of stiffness and comfort. 
These are the ones I have


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

do they still have the problem with the laces ripping at the ankle straps?

its been hard to find reviews on these boots and the most talked about thing for them is for the laces ripping. however those threads were all from around 2009...


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I haven't had any issues but I have only put like 50-60 days on them


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

sounds like its fixed then. the ones I read said there were metal rings in the heel straps that ate threw the strings after a few weeks of use. gonna try some on in store today and see what's up...


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are some of the most comfortable boots I have ever used, hopefully they work out for you


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I bring my Northwaves with me every weekend as backup boots. I love them. Can't remember the model/name. My wife bought them for me. They packed out too much, and I need to use lifts and fat socks to make 'em work. I just bought a pair of 32 Focus Boas. In-fucking-sane. Love 'em. Again, nothing wrong with the Northwaves, other than having to compensate for the pack-out. Overall, NWs are really good boots.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

i went to every snowboard snow store i know of in whistler and couldnt find any stores that carry northwaves. actually 1 store had 2 models but they werent the legends and the staff were douchebags so i just left. ill just hold off and get my salomon dialogues when the time is right...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the burgundy decade sl from a few seasons ago. Northwaves fit my feet the best. I actually just got a set of legends. Not sure how much stiffer they are since they are also brand spanking new. I found northwaves to fit my wide feet the best though. 

The new version doesn't use the metal piece anymore by the ankles. Seems like the lacing goes around a roundish plastic piece instead of the metal. I'm assuming it shouldn't really tear into the lace anymore but I guess we'll see.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

mikeinaus said:


> do they still have the problem with the laces ripping at the ankle straps?
> 
> its been hard to find reviews on these boots and the most talked about thing for them is for the laces ripping. however those threads were all from around 2009...


I have that on my boots with the metal tube by the ankle. I haven't put that many days on mine at this point as the last couple of seasons have been off years for me due to a lingering back issue but I personally haven't had to deal with it. They did address it in the newer models with the SL lacing system though. I believe they use plastic now and changed the way they're routed through it so it doesn't wear unnecessarily. 

The Dialogue's are nice also, so if those are the one's you're able to try on and know that they fit right then by all means go for it.


----------

